# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Black Mamba Gloves



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Lite Review- Black Mamba Gloves*

*What Are They?:*

*Black Mamba say:*

*Black Mamba Nitrile Gloves are made from a unique patented blend of nitrile that is three times thicker than that used to make rival nitrile gloves. As a result, Black Mamba Nitrile Gloves are more chemically-resistant, more puncture resistant and far less likely to tear during use. However, despite these properties, they remain tactile enough for performing intricate tasks, and feature a textured finish that aids grip when performing wet work. If you work with detailing chemicals day in day out, or have sensitive skin that is easily irritated by even the mildest of cleaning chemicals, then these superior quality disposable gloves are worth every penny.*

*How Do They Perform?:*

We Recieved some samples of Black Mamba gloves to try and I was pretty please to give them a go, if you are not wearing any kind of protection on your hands when detailing you really should do.

The Gloves them selves felt nice and thick and the initial impressions were that they were a quality product.



The gloves fitted with ease and in fact were a little big but not too much so.

I used them on a quick maintenance wash on Mrs P's Cooper today and they handled all jobs with aplomb and not once did they even look like breaking or splitting.



*Conclusion:*

Its a hard thing to write about and a even harder thing to make look glamorous but these Black Mamba gloves work and work really well, they are comfortable, thick enough to afford protection and do the job with aplomb.

I couldn't resist testing them as you see them on the advert by pulling the glove up my arm and yes it worked where other gloves might have failed.



If you are looking for some new nitrile gloves to protect your hands from all the nasties that detailing chemicals contain then these could be the ones for you.

*Price:*

£13.50 for a box of 100 and are available from here: http://www.blackmambagloves.co.uk/ This works out at 27p for a pair of gloves.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

